# RS 2009 seatpost?



## skritikos (Aug 10, 2005)

In many photos they have the excellent Syntace P6 (no-offset) seatpost. 
But in specs they say FSA SLK (offset). Problem is that I need a zero offset post. 

Can you tell me what post came with your 2009?


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Competitive Cyclist says FSA SL-K


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

skritikos said:


> In many photos they have the excellent Syntace P6 (no-offset) seatpost.
> But in specs they say FSA SLK (offset). Problem is that I need a zero offset post.
> 
> Can you tell me what post came with your 2009?


I have yet to buy a 2009 RS. FSA describes the SL-K seatpost as being available with setback (SB25) and without (SB0). Like you, I am hoping for the zero setback post.


----------



## robhug59 (Jan 6, 2009)

*RS Seatpost*

I recently purchased a 2008 last month and have the P6 with no offset but I need some offset want to trade. Its not currently being used as I had to use my old Bontrager post.


----------



## skritikos (Aug 10, 2005)

The frameset is here! The seatpost is a 3T Doric Team (no offset  ).

I believe that this is the case for all 2009 (in Europe at least), I do not know why all stores mention the FSA SLK.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

This is one thing that drives me nuts about Cervelo - you never know what you are going to get. Their website clearly says it comes with the FSA post, but every 2009 RS I have seen on forums has the Doric.


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

The 2009 Cervelo RS that I purchased last week is equipped with a FSA seatpost that has setback.

The Cervelo specifications also indicate that the bike is supplied with Vittoria Rubino Pro tires. The bicycle that I purchased is equipped with Vittoria Diamante Pro Light tires.


----------

